# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > ابزارهای گزارش سازی در دلفی >  Quick Report در دلفی 7

## هادی کریمی

سلام
چگونه میتوان در Delphi 7 از Quick Report برای گزارش گیری استفاده کرد ؟
با تشکر

----------


## sabet

شما از گزینه فایل >یک   Report جدید را انتخاب کنید
بعد یک تیبل روی آن قراردهید و.....

----------


## amirrf

سلام،

گزارش ساز مجتمع شده با دلفى 7، Rave Reports است و Quick Report از دور خارج شده است. با اینحال مىتوانید بسته dclqrt70.bpl را از فولدر Delphi7\Bin نصب کنید. (از طریق Install Packages منوى Component)

----------


## parnian_388

> سلام،
> 
> گزارش ساز مجتمع شده با دلفى 7، Rave Reports است و Quick Report از دور خارج شده است. با اینحال مىتوانید بسته dclqrt70.bpl را از فولدر Delphi7\Bin نصب کنید. (از طریق Install Packages منوى Component)


سلام
پس از چی استفاده کنیم؟ :لبخند:

----------


## accpascal

> سلام
> پس از چی استفاده کنیم؟


دوستمون که گفتند چطور از quickreport استفاده کنی !!
اگر سرچ کنی دراین  زمینه  خیلی صحبت شده است

----------


## mehrdadhamidi

من یه کامپوننت عالی و تخصصی دارم که همه چی داره ارسال به اکسل و pdf هم داره همه چی داره کارکردن باهاش هم مثه آب خوردن می مونه
ولی یه اشکالی داره که فروشیه. فقط هم bpl میدم. 200000 تومان. اگه مایلید با 09122140694 (حمیدی) تماس بگیرید.

----------


## saliatso

*سلام بر دوستان عزیز:
بنده میخواستم ببینم که در دلفی 7 ابزاری چیزی هست که بشه یه table رو با تمام محتویات (یا فیلتر شده) به فایل اکسل تبدیل کرد...؟؟؟
اگر این امکان در دلفی 7 وجود داره ممنون میشم اگر راهنماییم کنید یا خیلی خیلی ممنون میشم اگه یه مثال برام بذارید..
(( دوستان من مرحمت بفرمائید. این موضوع برام خیلی حیاتیه...!!!!  ))
با تشکر ...*

----------


## shahrokhkian

FastReport را به صورت کامل نصب کن خیلی از مشکلاتت حل میشه و دیگر هیچ ...
موفق باشید.

----------


## tahmasebim

> *سلام بر دوستان عزیز:*
> *بنده میخواستم ببینم که در دلفی 7 ابزاری چیزی هست که بشه یه table رو با تمام محتویات (یا فیلتر شده) به فایل اکسل تبدیل کرد...؟؟؟*
> *اگر این امکان در دلفی 7 وجود داره ممنون میشم اگر راهنماییم کنید یا خیلی خیلی ممنون میشم اگه یه مثال برام بذارید..*
> *(( دوستان من مرحمت بفرمائید. این موضوع برام خیلی حیاتیه...!!!! ))*
> *با تشکر ...*


 
سلام
نمی دونم جوابتو گرفتی یا نه، ولی منم همین مشکل رو داشتم و تونستم حلش کنم. اگه از کامپوننت های JEDI استفتده کنی مشکلت حله. یعنی پکیج این کامپوننت رو نصب کن و بعد از تب JV Data access از کامپوننت JvDBGridExcelExport استفاده کن. همین.

----------

